# [solved] Association request - ipw2100 wpa_supplicant

## Mgiese

2.6.29gentoo-r5

my problem is that either i use this or that encryption method the wpa_supplicant always says :

```
Association request to the driver failed
```

wpa_supplicant : Installed versions:  0.6.4(17:55:56 07/11/09)(dbus kernel_linux madwifi qt3 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -ps3 -qt4)

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"44"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

01:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

```

```
# modprobe -v ipw2100

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.ko 
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 3 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=2):

     34 34                                             44              

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='44'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:04:23:87:d7:66

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Already associated with the selected AP.

Authentication with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1002 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Already associated with the selected AP.

Authentication with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 timed out.

BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 blacklist count incremented to 2

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1002 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - blacklisted

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - blacklisted

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

```
 # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

  ssid="44"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    } 
```

i compiled all regarding drivers as modules into the kernel 

as far as i understand, the ipw2100 module does not understand commands from wpa_supplicant....

any suggestions ? thanks a lot

----------

## Mgiese

it was myself who made the problem, i did not permit new mac adresses in my router ...

----------

